# New in Shenzhen



## wesselkornel (Jun 26, 2014)

Dear members,

Let me start by introducing myself: I'm a 22 year old student (M) from Holland. I have just started my architecture internship in Shenzhen and I would like to meet some other (English speaking) people to hang out with every once in a while. Since I moved here (which isn't all that long) I've only met a few people speaking English, all at the office where I'm working, and I would like to broaden my social circle a bit 

So if anyone in Shenzhen would like to have a beer or dinner somewhere, please contact me.

hope to see some of you soon!

Wessel


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

The place to meet other english speakers and expats in Shenzhen is Shekou.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to Futian (Coco park) (bar Area) and you'll meet lost of foreigners. I think Shekou entertainment street is still under construction but that's a good alternative.


----------

